# A little cautionary note on locking wheel lug nuts



## JonW (Jan 6, 2002)

There are two types of locking lug nuts you can get from BMW to prevent theft of your wheels. There is the type that uses a small key. Supposedly those get dirt, etc. in them and rust out. I’ve got the other kind, the kind that take a special wrench adapter to be able to take them off. I’ve had my car for 3.5 years and 28,000, which includes 3.5 Indiana winters with salty roads.

This weekend I took my wheels off to change the brakes and noticed that the one locking lug nut on each wheel was starting to rust. When I put the special wrench adapter in there to remove the lug nuts, they stripped a little bit due to the rust. Not really bad, I was able to get them off fine. But they are rusting and starting to die. The other regular, 17 mm lug bolts are all fine. It seems like these locking ones may have a finite life time. So when I took them off, I replaced them with the regular, non-locking lug nuts.

Just a warning that if you use these locking nuts, you might have problems getting them off when the time arrives.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

JonW said:


> There are two types of locking lug nuts you can get from BMW to prevent theft of your wheels. There is the type that uses a small key. Supposedly those get dirt, etc. in them and rust out. I've got the other kind, the kind that take a special wrench adapter to be able to take them off. I've had my car for 3.5 years and 28,000, which includes 3.5 Indiana winters with salty roads.
> 
> This weekend I took my wheels off to change the brakes and noticed that the one locking lug nut on each wheel was starting to rust. When I put the special wrench adapter in there to remove the lug nuts, they stripped a little bit due to the rust. Not really bad, I was able to get them off fine. But they are rusting and starting to die. The other regular, 17 mm lug bolts are all fine. It seems like these locking ones may have a finite life time. So when I took them off, I replaced them with the regular, non-locking lug nuts.
> 
> Just a warning that if you use these locking nuts, you might have problems getting them off when the time arrives.


I only use them with my summer rims, so hopefully they'll last longer. (no salt)

Thanks for the heads up, though!


----------



## vern (Apr 19, 2002)

I had two sets with the keys and they didn't work after awhile.The dealer replaced the first set in less than a year and second set didn't even last that long.I got in touch with BMWNA and told them the problems I was having with the key type locks and they sent me a set of adapter type locks free of charge.The adapter type have been on over 4 years.I just took them off last week because I was trading in the car.The bolts were not rusted at all and we also have a lot of salt on the roads in the winter time in N.J. Maybe you just got a bad plating job on the bolts.Good luck
vern


----------



## JonW (Jan 6, 2002)

vern said:


> I had two sets with the keys and they didn't work after awhile.The dealer replaced the first set in less than a year and second set didn't even last that long.I got in touch with BMWNA and told them the problems I was having with the key type locks and they sent me a set of adapter type locks free of charge.The adapter type have been on over 4 years.I just took them off last week because I was trading in the car.The bolts were not rusted at all and we also have a lot of salt on the roads in the winter time in N.J. Maybe you just got a bad plating job on the bolts.Good luck
> vern


Good that yours are OK. Mine rusting is not a big deal, really. I was just posting a warning.

I did not have the plastic covers on them lately- I was changing wheels frequently for track outings and I figured they would just fly off while driving some day. So maybe that helped them rust. No biggie.


----------



## e46shift (Oct 12, 2002)

well the oem ones come with a cap, that should protect it from the elements


----------



## johnf (Sep 16, 2003)

JonW said:


> I did not have the plastic covers on them lately ... So maybe that helped them rust....


The coded wheel bolts will rust if you leave off the plastic caps.


----------



## AndDown (Jun 17, 2003)

Dang...mine came pre-installed by the dealer but it looks like the mechanic threw the plastic caps away.


----------



## johnf (Sep 16, 2003)

Don't be mad, just order some more! The caps were so cheap when I needed one that my dealer's parts manager gave me ten pieces for free. It would have probably cost them more to sell them to me.  I also think your dealer owes you a set, as a cap on every bolt and the correct adapter for the bolts in the tool kit are integral parts of the system. 

By the way, the reason I had to get another is that I didn't notice the caps have bumps on the back. The bumps let you easily pop them off by giving each a quick twist with a loose 17 mm socket. But that also means you have to orient them as you put them on so that the bumps on the cap fall between like bumps on the bolt.

After looking at some BMW wheel bolt caps, I see there is a method to the madness. (You should check the ones you have to see if they are the same.)

Think of the six, sharp apexes of the plastic cap as six little pointers. The cap's bumps are below three of them. If you orient an apex so that it points between a pair of wheel bolt bumps, the cap's bumps will fall between the bolt's bumps when you push on the cap.


----------



## Salvator (Oct 14, 2003)

johnf said:


> By the way, the reason I had to get another is that I didn't notice the caps have bumps on the back. The bumps let you easily pop them off by giving each a quick twist with a loose 17 mm socket. But that also means you have to orient them as you put them on so that the bumps on the cap fall between like bumps on the bolt. If I remember correctly, there is a bump under the 'M' of BMW to help you do that.


I had noticed that as well... now, when I reinstall the plastic cap, I sit there and spin the cap by hand, trying to feel the bump fit into the appropriate valley... and still don't always feel as if I got it right! I'll have to try your 'M' trick... :thumbup:


----------



## johnf (Sep 16, 2003)

After looking at some BMW wheel bolt caps, I would like correct my earlier suggestion about putting on the plastic caps so that they don't fall off. (You should check the ones you have to see if they are the same.)

Think of the six, sharp apexes of the plastic cap as six little pointers. The cap's bumps are below three of them. If you orient an apex so that it points between a pair of wheel bolt bumps, the cap's bumps will fall between the bolt's bumps when you push on the cap.

I hope that helps.


----------

